# Completed Simpson and Shipton



## SBWHART (May 20, 2012)

Well got it finished

 ;D ;D ;D ;D

Her's a few Glamour shots and the Vid of it running












And the vid

[ame]http://youtu.be/kxpAIlInObk[/ame]

Enjoy

Stew


----------



## rabdouglas (May 20, 2012)

shear class


----------



## compspecial (May 20, 2012)

Hello Stew, your engine is fascinating to watch and so smooth, I wonder how many were built in full size and whether they were a practical success. What sort of finish have you used? it looks great!
                         Stew


----------



## ronkh (May 20, 2012)

Stew,

That's a fantastic engine! Well done.

So, what's next?

Kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## SBWHART (May 20, 2012)

Hi Stew

Only one was ever made for certain it was displayed at the great exhibition in 1852 powering a spinning machine, a second may have bin made but their is no definite evidence of this, they weren't very successful as only one was made, the original had sprung loaded side plates to take up wear.

The finish is just mat black, started off with an acid etch followed by a grey primer then a few coats of the black.

Thanks for you're interest.

Stew


----------



## bearcar1 (May 20, 2012)

Absolutely marvelous Stew! It is such an interesting design, and quite a rare one indeed. I really admire the finish you put on, so industrial looking and yet elegant all at the same time. BRAVO!! Thm:

BC1
Jim


----------



## arnoldb (May 20, 2012)

:bow: :bow: :bow:
That is stunningly beautiful Stew - excellent job and a real pleasure to behold Thm:

Well Done!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## steamer (May 20, 2012)

Beautifully done Stew!  That's a great and unique model to attempt and complete!

Well done!  :bow:

Dave


----------



## doubletop (May 21, 2012)

Stew

I do like this one. I'd say it was your best yet, a steam Wankel comes to mind. (now there's a challenge for you). Looking forward to the write up in ME

Pete


----------



## b.lindsey (May 21, 2012)

Its simply stunning Stew!!! Fit, finish, slow speed running ability...all marks of a true craftsman. Thanks for sharing the build along the way too.

Bill


----------



## SBWHART (May 21, 2012)

ronkh  said:
			
		

> Stew,
> 
> That's a fantastic engine! Well done.
> 
> ...



I'm going to finish this off 






But first I have a bit of shop maintenance to do, :- new inner roof to the shop, plus I need to get some brownie points built up with the Boss




> Stew
> 
> I do like this one. I'd say it was your best yet, a steam Wankel comes to mind. (now there's a challenge for you). Looking forward to the write up in ME
> 
> Pete



Thanks Pete, I'll be writing it up over the next couple of weeks ao if its acceptable it should be published some time in August.

And thanks to you all for your interest and comments.

Stew


----------



## ronkh (May 21, 2012)

So, what's this about a piece of Phos bronze from John and a water pump then Stew?!!?

And is it the Green Orphan or the above or Brownie points?

Don't tease Stew!!

Kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## SBWHART (May 21, 2012)

Hi Ron

No tease:-

I bought the engine last it's about 90% complete, it needs the plumbing doing, a boiler feed pump, an oil pump, cylinder dran coxs, and a buncker tank making, plus a new paint job and a general tidy.

But first a few brownie points 

Stew


----------



## SBWHART (May 25, 2012)

I've just completed updating the drawings, so if any one wants a copy just send me a PM with you're email adress.

Stew


----------



## Lesmo (May 25, 2012)

Simply stunning.

Les


----------



## Blogwitch (May 25, 2012)

Stew,

The engine really did look good when I saw it the other day, but what's this?



			
				ronkh  said:
			
		

> So, what's this about a piece of Phos bronze from John and a water pump then Stew?!!?



I told no one except Pete, who was the originator of the original material.

BTW, big sloppy please for a copy of the plans for my archive, preferably PDF.

John


----------



## Don1966 (May 25, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!! :bow: that is one beautiful running engine Stew. Great craftmanship.

Don


----------



## BenPeake (May 26, 2012)

An amazing engine! I'm going to google it to try and understand how it works!


----------



## AlanHaisley (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for showing this Stew. The finish is great and the mechanicals a joy to watch.

Alan


----------

